# General > The Literature Network >  Authors' list

## Jackson Richardson

I dont understand how authors do and do not get on the Author List here. Theres a number of obscure ones included and a number of important ones excluded. And a number who are just as equally regarded as some that are not there.

For example, it includes Sophocles, but not *Euripides*.

Hans Christen Andersen, but not the *Brothers Grimm.*

Moliere but not *Racine* or *Corneille*.

Hugh Lofting (author of Dr Doolittle), but not* A A Milne* (author of Winnie the Pooh, a work as intriguing as _Alice_, Id have thought.)

Shakespeare and Christopher Marlowe, but no other Elizabethan or Jacobean dramatists. *John Webster*s_ The Duchess of Malfi_ is more frequently played in the UK than anything by Marlowe nowadays and *Ben Jonso*n used to be regarded as certainly as important.

Thomas Carlyle is there, but not *John Ruskin*, who is far more readable and indeed sympathetic. (Thats me. Carlyle seems a proto Facist, whereas Ruskin is a proto romantic, quixotic socialist.)

Elizabeth Barret Browning but not her husband Robert. * Robert Browning* may not be so much admired nowadays, but he was regarded as the equal of Tennyson.

No* Andrew Marvell.*

But the real oddity is the treatment of C18 English literature.

Although Dryden is included, there is nothing of *Alexander Pope*, a poet up with Milton and Wordsworth in terms of influence and domination of his age.
Neither of the three famous C18 male novelists, *Henry Fielding, Samuel Richardson* or* Lawrence Sterne*, are included.

Nothing of *Richard Brinsley Sheridan*, whose_ A School or Scanda_l is the most popular play in English stage history between Shakespeare and Wilde. (Although the list does include Oliver Goldsmith.)

So whats the criterion for inclusion?

----------


## Jackson Richardson

Just noticed that Robert Browning is there. Being American and out of copyright does seem to be a major factor for inclusion even if, as in the case of Victor Appleton, I note, there was no such person.

----------


## Jackson Richardson

Halloo... Anybody there?

----------


## Logos

Hello hello! we're here, we do listen, yes there are real people behind the site  :Smile:  it's just that sometimes we're on holiday, studying for exams or enjoying great weather outside. The collection on the site http://www.online-literature.com/author_index.php is a labour of love, these things take time, there's an ever-growing list of authors and books to be added. Criterion for inclusion is basically public domain works per United States copyright, pre-1923, of more popular English language authors, some of which you've mentioned JonathanB. I hope this helps, thanks for the feedback.

----------


## SilentMute

Is Admin on vacation, do you know? I haven't heard anything about my _Persuasion_ summaries or quiz? I was wondering if he got them?

----------


## Jackson Richardson

Thanks, Logos. Glad the weather is fine. I've been away for two weeks in France and the sunshine was lovely.

----------


## Jackson Richardson

I’d got the impression that the Author List was based on available online texts, but I didn’t know the basis on which they had been chosen. 

I only use the list to discuss specific authors, and I'm a bit confused that some are not there.

To give what's meant as helpful advice:

Out of date translations are not very helpful, so it is probably not worth adding any further non English writers. Euripides is a major omission, but I doubt a Victorian translation would be much help. Including works under their translator's title rather than the original can be confusing. (Look at the Balzac thread,)

Alexander Pope is a very major omission. And Lawrence Sterne as well.

----------


## Poetaster

I imagine it'll be the same reason why there is no Aeschylus, Catullus, Hart Crane, Theocritus or Petrarch. I'll be quite happy to contribute material for most of those, all except Hart Crane whose work I don't feel I know well enough yet to write anything on. I could even provide original translations of Catullus. 

Also, are Raymond Carver and Seamus Heaney eligible for inclusion?

----------


## Jackson Richardson

Seamus Heaney must still be in copyright.

----------


## Poetaster

> Seamus Heaney must still be in copyright.


Yeah, but you can quote from poems in a public space. So there is just the poet's profile or something. I don't know if that's a good idea.

----------


## hunterthompson

Yes, the citation is still not banned...

----------

